# Mrouskání...



## X236K

Vážení, jak v angličtině vyjádřit, že "se kočka mrouská"? Nenašel jsem žádný vhodný výraz... Děkuji!


----------



## ilocas2

Tak na jednom diskusním fóru říkají, že je to stejné slovo jako pro říji - heat


----------



## Petra123

ilocas2 má pravdu: "the cat is in heat", příp. odborněji "the cat is in estrus".


----------



## K.u.r.t

Petra123 said:


> ilocas2 má pravdu: "the cat is in heat"


 přesně tak


----------

